# Forum Issues on IPad



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

G'day fellow TT nuts.

What is going on with the forum! Its totally incomprehensible on my iPad posts and threads are all over the shop! :evil:

Is it just me or is the whole thing slightly buggered.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi, it's been like this for the last few days. You're not the only one !


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Not just on iPad.
It has been playing up for a while, not just a few days, but the last week has been even worse.
Keeps loosing posts, like it jumps back to a backup from yesterday.
Sometimes it recovers, sometimes not.


----------



## philclemo (Mar 18, 2017)

I've just looked at the Jacking Points thread, it says there's 8 posts, the last on being from Van Well that quotes Delta4 post but there is only post one and post 8!

As said, it's all over the place.


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks Chaps,

I thought I was completely loosing the plot.


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

philclemo said:


> I've just looked at the Jacking Points thread, it says there's 8 posts, the last on being from Van Well that quotes Delta4 post but there is only post one and post 8!
> 
> As said, it's all over the place.


Hi Phil,

It's quite annoying when it does that.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Tuscan12 said:


> Thanks Chaps,
> 
> I thought I was completely loosing the plot.


This thread just disappeared for a while too..... then came back.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

I had something in the for sale section. Went to mark it as sold and the ad has disappeared !! Also still having to log on for each new visit despite ticking the box to automatically log on for each visit. Have tried using the tips Hoggy gave but still doing it. Very annoying.


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

David C said:


> Tuscan12 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Chaps,
> ...


Hi David,

I noticed that too! The cynic in me suspected the forum cyber police removed it.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

It's not just an ipad problem. I am seeing similar, and my only apples are in the fridge!


----------



## philclemo (Mar 18, 2017)

It keeps logging me out too!


----------

